# Sind 2 Grafikkarten sinnvoll?



## Frisko78 (20. September 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin daran, mir einen neuen Computer zu kaufen. Lohnt sich eine 2. Grafikkarte??

Das System, dass mich interessiert hat folgende Eigenschaften:

Intel Core i7-920
Intel X58 Chipsatz
6GB Ram
ATI Radeon HD5850. 1024MB
Windows 7

Ich dachte zusätzlich an eine GTX 470 oder empfiehlt ihr mir eher eine 2. 5850er?

Sollte (wenn möglich) flüssig laufen für den FSX

Danke für Euer Feedback!!!
Alberto


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2010)

FSX = Flighsimulator X ? Da reicht ne 5850 mehr als locker aus. Die CPU ist auch vel zu viel, würd ich nur nehmen, wenn Du zuviel Geld hast  

Vlt. nimm halt eine 5850 mit direkt 2GB RAM. Aber ne zweite wäre Quatsch, auch ZUSÄTZLICH ne 470: für PhysX, oder wie meinst Du das? ne 5850 und nvidia dazu geht nicht, außer man nimmt die nvidia nur für physX, und dann würde auch eine für 80€ reichen.


----------



## Frisko78 (20. September 2010)

Ja Sorry, meine den Flightsimulator. 
Da ich mich mit Hardware nicht so auskenne waren einfach meine Gedanken, lieber mal etwas mehr ausgeben das hoffentlich mal 2 Jahre hält (darum den Prozessor).

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte habe ich in diversen Foren gelesen, dass der FSX besser mit einer Nvidia klar kommt. Aber wahrscheinlich sind das Frame Bessesene..   Ich bin schon mal dankbar, wenn ich nicht ruckeln fliegen muss..


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2010)

Also, Du kannst halt ne 5850 ODER ne GTx 470 nehmen. Die nvidia ist nen Tick besser, zieht aber viel mehr Strom - finde ich daher nicht sinnvoll. Wenn Du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, würd ich eher ne 5870 nehmen anstatt zwei "kleinere" karten, aber an sich sollte ne 5850 locker reichen.


Wegen der CPU musst Du halt überlegen. Noch wird ne ganze Weile auch nur ein i5-750 reichen. Oder ein AMD X4 965. Die Frage wäre, ob Du in 1-2 Jahren - FALLS nötig - auch ne CPU nachrüsten kannst und willst.


----------

